
The 1810 Republic of West Florida - davidbarker
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/6/9462159/west-florida
======
ZanyProgrammer
"I talked to historian William C. Davis, who wrote The Rogue Republic: How
Would-Be Patriots Waged the Shortest Revolution in American History, about
this odd, short-lived country." To me, this summarizes a lot of popular
history writing in a nutshell. A professional historian or writer finds an
obscure, odd but interesting moment in history, and writes about it, making it
seem larger than life and perhaps more important than it really was. A very
short lived self declared West Florida Republic certainly qualifies as
obscure, and in the grand scheme of things not particularly relevant.

~~~
ZanyProgrammer
I suppose these obscure stories make for good website clickbait too.

------
dalke
And on the other side of the state, a few years later, the "Republic of the
Floridas" started on Amelia Island -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_MacGregor#Florida_repub...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_MacGregor#Florida_republic.3B_Amelia_Island_affair)
.

